# USAA Incentive cash and ED?



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Can the two be combined? becuase if they can then your looking at $20K off US MSRP on a 650i if you get it for $750 over ED invoice. 

Please Please Please tell me they can be combined!


----------



## jebbusbin (Jan 21, 2012)

*no sorry*

in the disclosure on the bottom of the usaa bmw incentive page it states that the 1500 dollar incentive cannot be combined with european delivery.


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dang, its $6000 towards a 650i coupe. I guess it pretty much makes ED pricing available for cars that are already stateside....but what's the fun in that


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Curt2000 said:


> Can the two be combined? becuase if they can then your looking at $20K off US MSRP on a 650i if you get it for $750 over ED invoice.
> 
> Please Please Please tell me they can be combined!


The new 5 series must be selling well as the incentive is only $1500 for the 528 and 535.


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

http://usaa2.zag.com/promo1.html?promo_id=content-viewer.promo.bmw&referralID=ZUSA200728


----------



## Blauanzug (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you have to have USAA insurance to take advantage of this? I assume so...


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

Blauanzug said:


> Do you have to have USAA insurance to take advantage of this? I assume so...


you just have to somehow be a USAA member. If you or anyone in your family has ever been a military member then you will qualify...


----------



## Blauanzug (Apr 15, 2012)

I just got off the phone with USAA. The lady on the phone said that there are no issues with combining this with other offers. I believe the reason for this is that the discount comes off of the profit of the dealer, it is not a rebate like BMWCCA. She said that you need to negotiate with the dealer. I don't know if the dealer would go for that big of a price discount, as you can see the wholesale price on bmw config. However, it doesn't hurt to ask. As I believe the ED discount doesn't come from the dealer.


----------



## X3ff (Mar 26, 2012)

*It does not appear to be possible*

I have been looking into this since last Thursday:

First, there is confusion among some (including my dealer) over the difference between the USAA incentive and the USAA buying service. These two things are totally independent.

You can strike your best deal using your own negotiating skills with any US dealer or any buying service and then apply the USAA Incentive. The Incentive does not come out of the dealers pocket, it comes out of BMWUSA's pocket (unlike any deal reached through a buying service which comes out of the dealer's pocket).

Next: Can you use the USAA incentive with European Delivery? The official lawyer type small print on the USAA incentive web page is at best murky talking about retail delivery and so forth. 
*jebbushin:* I read the web page and then searched it for the word "european" and could find no reference so I do not know what you were referring to.

I called USAA and they had no clue what European Delivery was let alone whether the incentive would apply. They told me that was up to BMW as BMW set the rules. They gave me the phone number that dealers are supposed to call with questions about the incentive.

I spoke to the BMW rep on the phone and she made it clear that the USAA Incentive can not be used with European Delivery pricing. I suspect the BMW rep was well versed in European Delivery because they actually answer the phone number that USAA gave me as the European Delivery Department. That was last Thursday.

Since that time, I have had two dealers check and they both came up with the same answer that the USAA incentive and the European Delivery discount can not be used together.

Bummer.


----------



## jebbusbin (Jan 21, 2012)

*x3ff*

USAA incentives may not be used in conjunction with BMW Corporate Fleet Program (EPP), BMW Group Associate & Family Program, Center Employee Lease Program, Diplomatic Program, European Delivery, USOC Program, PGA Program, BMW Group Vendor Program, BMWCCA, CPO and Used vehicles. Incentive must be utilized at the time of purchase or lease.

here you go right on the new car pricing page under the pricing info.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't be used with the BMWCCA rebate either? wtf.


----------



## wa-m3ntal (Mar 7, 2012)

A great big thanks to you guys for calling this to my attention! I had worked out my best deal on a new F30 328 before I saw this. Called the USAA number, got my confirmation letter, sent it to my CA, saved me $1500.00! This website is awesome!!!

:roundel:


----------



## Curt2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

^^^Glad we could help! 

So the question now is, can we use the incentive cash towards a BMWFS lease on these vehicles. I know it says $1000 across the board if you finance through a source other than USAA but just last month I got $2500 USAA incentive off Invoice on a Mercedes ML350 lease through MBFS. If I can use the larger rebates from USAA on a 6 series then $6000 off invoice would make for a very attractive lease!


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm a little confused do we have to do the deal through USAA ???


----------



## cardnation (Mar 11, 2012)

The info in this thread put me over the edge, heading to the dealer tomorrow!


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

Wait, these are only x amount off of MSRP ?? That's what it says. What am I missing ?


----------



## wa-m3ntal (Mar 7, 2012)

As it turned out, financing (or lease) thru BMWFS nets you $1000 off the final price you can negotiate, not the full $1500 as I originally mentioned (it's in the small print). As I said, I already worked out a deal on a new 328 at xx over invoice. This 1k was subtracted from that amount, making my price real close to invoice, including options at invoice pricing. I also used the Ultimate Drive Desir3 for another $300 off my first payment. Picked up a nail on the way home. Discount can replace the stupid run flat for free, but need a week to get the tire shipped. BMW wanted to charge for a replacement tire. It's now sitting in my garage waiting...


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

So on the 6 series you don't get the "6K" ? How do you get the full 1500 on the 5 ? You have to finance through usaa ?


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

If this is only off of MSRP you still hit a floor around invoice regardless. ?


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

This Certificate entitles you to a Minimum Savings of

$3,250 ( 6.80%) off MSRP of $47,795

includes customer incentives*
on ANY In Stock

2012 BMW 5 Series 4dr Sedan 528i RWD

Your Estimated USAA Price and Savings based on your selected preferences:
Estimated USAA Price
$45,865


Estimated USAA Savings
$3,380 off MSRP of $49,245

There it is, i tried it online. Thoughts ?

dayum ! just tried the E350 and it gives you 4K off. wow


----------



## cardnation (Mar 11, 2012)

If I'm reading the fine print correctly this offer is combinable with others, such as the college graduate $1000.

Can any fine print guru's confirm?


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

My dealer just confirmed that it's 1K even though you can use the USAA deal finder and it shows in red "$1500" Oh well, so I'm at 1500 bmw rebate, 1K on the team usa, and 1K on usaa. 500 over invoice and multiple security deposits. sounds good no ?


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

A Miami dealer quoted you $500 over invoice :jawdrop:

Please tell me this is a typo. Is this possible? Certainly not Braman, Vista no way, Lauderdale is good but would never go that low. What is the catch? Are they getting you with a enormous doc fee. 

That is an excellent deal. If it is from a dealer in Florida, this may be the deal of the year. Move over 750 active hybrids.


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

Broward and I still have to work on the doc fee. Any suggestions ? Most I'll do is 750 over invoice and no doc fee


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait, I'm a bit confused. Are you doing ED (this is the ED section)? Team USA isn't compatible with ED, nor is USAA. Are you planning on just ordering for US port delivery?

When you say Broward are you talking about Lauderdale BMW?

We've dealt with the Pembroke Pines store twice this year. 970 (including doc fee) over on a 528 and 1370 (including doc fee) over on a F30. You should be able to get a similar deal. I'm not sure about the Fort Lauderdale location. 

You won't get 500 over in Florida, probably not even 750 over. You are better off just calling Adrian or Greg and doing a PCD.


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

Not doing a ED but this was the most up to the date USAA thread so I jumped in. I'm at +500 but ther is a 599 doc fee in there which is a no go so thahere is your difference. I would probably be fine with 750 or even a G with no fee. Reason is I would be gettigng 3500 off in total rebates, etc


----------



## TLR305 (Apr 29, 2012)

What do u mean exactly by 970 over invoice including doc fee ?



Red Lined said:


> Wait, I'm a bit confused. Are you doing ED (this is the ED section)? Team USA isn't compatible with ED, nor is USAA. Are you planning on just ordering for US port delivery?
> 
> When you say Broward are you talking about Lauderdale BMW?
> 
> ...


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

Red Lined said:


> Wait, I'm a bit confused. Are you doing ED (this is the ED section)? Team USA isn't compatible with ED, nor is USAA. Are you planning on just ordering for US port delivery?
> 
> When you say Broward are you talking about Lauderdale BMW?
> 
> ...


Concur. Used Greg Poland for TWO PCD's (after ED's) and it went quite well. If local dealers aren't dropping from their gouge the customer mode (do they ever?), don't waste your time. Go with Greg for a stunningly good value and excellent customer service as an added bonus.


----------

